# Error in NvCpl.dll Missing entry:NvStartup



## OpenFire

I downloaded drivers from Nvidia and they were incorrect or corrupt. Anyway I reinstalled the original drivers that came with the video card. Now I get the error on startup. I used the online virus checker....no virus'. I d/l the spybot and got everything fixed that it could fix. I d/l the startup list prog. and the RUNDLL file (that causes the error) is there. How do I correct this error from displaying every startup? I don't know the procedure for completely removing old drivers, so the new one can be installed. I've included the startup list so you can see where the RUNDLL looks for the NvCpl.dll/NvStartup. Can I just change the line to read NvCpl.dll without NvStartup?....Anyway, any and all help is greatly appretiated.


----------



## OpenFire

StartupList report, 1/23/03, 12:29:45 PM
StartupList version: 1.51
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGLOOP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSG32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HIDSERV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPSYSDRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EASY CD CREATOR\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\USBMMKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LTDAEMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMKEYBD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETWORK ASSOCIATES\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\VSSTAT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PRINTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LXSUPMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\KEYBDMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\REAL\UPDATE_OB\REALSCHED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\WORKS SHARED\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONSCREEN DISPLAY\OSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RPCSS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NETROPA\ONE-TOUCH MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD\MMUSBKB2.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
HPScanPatch = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
hpsysdrv = c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
Adaptec DirectCD = C:\Program Files\Easy CD Creator\DIRECTCD.EXE
USBMMKBD = usbmmkbd.exe
TCASUTIEXE = TCAUDIAG.EXE -off
LT DAEMON = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ltdaemon.exe
Keyboard Manager = C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
VsecomrEXE = C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSEcomR.EXE
VsStatEXE = C:\Program Files\Network Associates\McAfee VirusScan\VSSTAT.EXE /SHOWWARNING
CriticalUpdate = c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
LexStart = Lexstart.exe
LexmarkPrinTray = PrinTray.exe
LXSUPMON = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE c:\windows\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
nwiz = nwiz.exe /install
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
TkBellExe = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
Encompass_ENCMONTR = C:\Program Files\Easy Internet\ENCMONTR.EXE
Hidserv = Hidserv.exe run

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

MoneyAgent = "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
Taskbar Display Controls = RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 23/1/2003, 11:12:16)

[Rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\NVINST32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\palnc.rom
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\paln.rom
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\palm.rom
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\palb.rom
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\ntscm.rom
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\ntscj.rom
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\nvimgpnc.pif
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\nvimgpn.pif
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\nvimgpb.pif
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\nvimgpm.pif
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\nvimgnj.pif
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\nvimgnm.pif
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS\nvwnflsh.exe
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVSYS
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSZHT.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSZHC.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSTH.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSSV.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSRU.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSPTB.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSNO.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSNL.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSKO.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSJA.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSIT.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSFR.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSFR.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSFI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSES.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSES.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSENG.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSDE.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSDA.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVRSAR.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVINST32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVDMCPL.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVDESK32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVQTWK.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVCPL.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVOPENGL.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVDD32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVMINI2.VXD
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVMINI.VXD
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVARCH32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVARCH16.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVCORE.VXD
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVMODE.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NVDISP.DRV
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPZHT.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPZHC.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPTH.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPSV.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPRU.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPPTB.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPNO.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPNL.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPKO.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPJA.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPIT.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPFR.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPFR.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPFI.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPES.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPES.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPENG.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPDE.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPDA.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPAR.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\HELP\NVCPL.HLP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\OTHER\nvaml.Pnf
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\OTHER\nvaml.inf
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\nvaml.Pnf
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\nvaml.inf
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\NVHPEN.PNF
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\NVHPEN.INF
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INF\nvaml.inf

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\NETWOR~1\MCAFEE~1\SCAN.EXE C:\
IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE
path C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND
c:\windows\system\setpower.exe
call c:\dosboot\drivers.bat

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\YCOMP5_0_2_7.DLL - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670}
(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Windows Critical Update Notification.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37624.8373958333

[Yahoo! Companion]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\YCOMP5_0_2_7.DLL
CODEBASE = http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/toolbar/yiebio5_0_2_7.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2003011601/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 8,624 bytes
Report generated in 0.260 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/full - to include several rarely-important sections
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## TonyKlein

Go to Start > Run > Msconfig > Startup tab, and just uncheck the line

NvCplDaemon = RUNDLL32.EXE c:\windows\SYSTEM\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup 

Click OK, and reboot.

Cheers,


----------



## OpenFire

It worked! You guys ROCK!

Thanks a million.
OpenFire


----------



## TonyKlein

Pleasure!


----------



## fhaslangka

Run msconfig, go to startup tab and locate the key containing the NVCPL.DLL. uncheck it and chhose apply and save and you will be all set.


----------



## divinitywolf

i have had a similar problem but i've got missing entry NVCPLUPDATEPERSISDATA instead.
Can someone please help me as i cant play elder scrolls 4: oblivion. It just closes the game after loading.


----------

